# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا -Nokia C2-06

## mohamed73

مواصفات نوكيا C2-06 سي 2-06  مواصفات Nokia C2-06     *الالوان* 
    الجرافيت  *الذاكرة* 
        الذاكرة الداخلية: 10ميجا بايت
        يشمل بطاقة ذاكرة 2 جيجا بايت microSD  *الابعاد* 
    المقاسات: 103 x 51.4 x 17 مم
    الوزن (مع البطارية): 115 ج    *الكاميرا* 
    كاميرا بدقة 2 ميجابكسل 
    التكبير اكثر من 4x     *المفاتيح وطرق الادخال* 
    شاشة باللمس 2.6
    لوحة مفاتيح منزلقة   صور نوكيا C2-06 سي 2-06 صور Nokia C2-06

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------

